# Old metal toy car



## Mikez (Nov 2, 2017)

Found about 2 feet down in mixed household and auto related metal trash.


----------



## RCO (Nov 3, 2017)

not enough of a car person to tell you what kind of car it is but its definitely vintage , has a 1930's era look


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 3, 2017)

Nice! Looks like the rumble seat used to open.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm thinking more 20s era. Looks like a Ford Cabriolet to me because of that fancy piece behind the window.
Jim S


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 3, 2017)

botlguy said:


> I'm thinking more 20s era. Looks like a Ford Cabriolet to me because of that fancy piece behind the window.
> Jim S


Yep. Found a pic of a 1930 Cabriolet.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow good eye! Thanks.
Definitely some sort of early auto business/junk yard dump. This beast in the woods at the top of a ravine marked the dump. So much annoying metal to dig through, the toy car was a bonus.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 4, 2017)

If you are truly a scrounge, salvage, pack rat guy like I am you will take advantage of this opportunity and make yourself some hobby money. Those old car parts are gold to a restorer. BUT, you have to be smart and learn gold from pyrite. Which parts are in demand from which model of which brand. For example: is that hood bright metal in demand? If it is, that is easy to remove and may be worth $100 a pair.
Jim S


----------

